# KDS Detailing Meet - 01/04/12



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*KDS Detailing Meet - 'Detailing fools Day'*

thats right guys, April 1st (Sunday) is the date set for the KDS Detailing Meet 

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Sunday April 1st 2012 , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

10AM - 4PM

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

A Detailing Meet, with several traders including Dodo Juice and Gtechniq on hand to talk to you about their products and how to get the best from them. their full range of products will be for sale on the day also. Shinearama are now confirmed as being in attendance and trading on the day 

Lepsons (http://lepsons.com/) will also be on hand during the day to offer any advice on wheel refinishing, repairs etc.

A Show and Shine competition will be held on the day, split into several catagories including best interior, best paint and best engine bay. possibly best chassis and best wheels too depending on the weather at the time. 
each category winner will receive a detailing-related prize and a Grand Prize will be given to the overall car of the day.

free 'goody bags' will be given out on the day as well :thumb:

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 PH minutes from the M25.

Considerably bigger than the Manor Farm Barn's parking area, fully enclosed and fully concrete. There is a large 'pay and display' right next door that could even be an overspill car park if absolutely necessary.

KDS Keltec is on site and opening up to give an insight into exactly what goes into a 100 hour long car detail. Like this PH'ers Ford GT.

Lepsons Wheels are on site and opening up to give an insight into the processes involved in quality wheel refurbs.

Plenty of space for a number of catering vans - that's right folks, the usual PH fare of tasty porcine morsels and hot Oriental herbal infusions WILL be available!

EVEN IF it gets too busy, there's a variety of Maccy D and cafe type establishments within a puny PHer-suitable walking distance.

Oh yeah.... and there's a 700 metre long tunnel en route........ hmmmmmm............ and it has a roundabout at BOTH ends.............

few pics of the KDS workshop if you have'nt seen it already -





































hopefully, these two pics will give everyone an idea of how much space is avaliable to us 



















now with added full spray booth installed -



















one of KDS's most recent wet-sanding tuition 'students' will also be in attendance - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250717

As this isn't a training day, it's free for anyone that wants to attend. Kelly has plans in the pipeline for another training day later this year, which he may mention at this event and no doubt here on DW in due course 

hope to see you all there! 

kev

*a few people have asked about number of spaces on the day, within reason there is NO LIMIT to attendee numbers and more than enough space for a serious amount of shiney metal. also added two more pics above to show how much parking is available*

*IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG, AND SEE THIS THREAD BEFORE THE ONE IN THE SOUTH SECTION, PLEASE SAY SO AND YOUR NAME WILL BE ADDED TO THE LIST I HAVE GOING IN THE OTHER THREAD *


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

The date is set, good job organising it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this a joke?







Sorry someone had to say it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: no joke Matt, although i think Kelly relished making it for this date


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm in.

1. Kev
2. Fish


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

As per earlier convo's

Were coming


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi I'm very new to all this.. And would be really interested especially if I'm not at work.. Do we have a start and finish time, and are there any cost... Apologies if daft questions but very new to this..

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

start and finish times is something ive got to double check with Kelly actually :wall:
as its not a training day, its free but you'll need money for food and (if you want to buy any) detailing products


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Kev, is this a free event at all, anybody can turn up from this site.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Would love to come but your 2 hrs 40 mins away


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Kev, is this a free event at all, anybody can turn up from this site.


yep, as stated already its free


----------



## mark1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't wait for this new to the detailing world and it's literally ten mins from my house result see you all there


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> yep, as stated already its free


Right I;m in, i'm be there on the dot, first one there :thumb:

Kev have you seen the weather buddie, its snowing like mad out there, no driving :driver:

Thanks Kev, made my day


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm up for this. Count me in. Please add me to the list.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

What's all the PH references?

If you say piston heads then my god forget me attending this.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> :lol: no joke Matt, although i think Kelly relished making it for this date


Shame he wasn't the first person to think of it though! :lol:

I'm at another Show & Shine event that same day up in the North West!! If I wasn't, I may have ventured sarf of the border for this one..

Hope its a good day for you guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> What's all the PH references?
> 
> If you say piston heads then my god forget me attending this.


i believe it is, some of the text has been copied and pasted as its late and i could'nt be doing with loads of typing now 
why does it put you off?


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Count me in if I'm not at work


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

So do you I have to let Kelly know if I want to come or not 
or its just like a open day at Kelly's Unit and everybody welcome?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it joke ?

Cos in some countries 01.04.2012 is day of jokes 
so everybody is joking in this day


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Would love to come but your 2 hrs 40 mins away


There appears to be people coming from further afield. 

Fish


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll check the diary:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll be coming in from Carlisle, so need to check trains, can anyone recommend a good hotel in the area?


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

So to confirm, anyone can just turn up on the day?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Id love to but 5hrs eachway would be a bit of a killer for me


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's in my diary :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in!

Attendance list thread linky here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3282075#post3282075

I think the pistons heads ref is because Kelly has run meets for them also previously. This will be a DW oriented meet as far as I know, but surely everyone's welcome and some of our members are PH'ers. :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> i believe it is, some of the text has been copied and pasted as its late and i could'nt be doing with loads of typing now
> why does it put you off?


I got the impression ph were anti washing your car :thumb::detailer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Shall we try and add our own names, otherwise it's more work for our Kev!?:
> 
> 1. Kev
> 2. Fish
> ...


got a list going in the south section phil 

jacub, no this isn't a joke (as explained already), and I know when april fools day is


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sign me up!


----------



## mark1 (Dec 12, 2011)

1. Kev
2. Fish
3. PJB
4. Mark 1
5.
6.
7.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sign me up Kev as well please on the list.

Thanks


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Kev
2. Fish
3. PJB
4. Mark 1
5. GlynRS2
6. Trip TDI
7.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Definately in for this, add me too


1. Kev
2. Fish
3. PJB
4. Mark 1
5. GlynRS2
6. Trip TDI
7. Skuperb
8.


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

1. Kev
2. Fish
3. PJB
4. Mark 1
5. GlynRS2
6. Trip TDI
7. Skuperb
8. Rotdot


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers guys, if you spot this thread before the one in the South section, just say you want to come along and i'll add you to the list in that thread. saves me editing two then


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok. So please add me to the list as well.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent stuff put me down please Kev cheers pal.
Edit-can i bring a mate along ? Can see it being very busy and would rather fellow DW,s go before others.


----------



## CRESTA (Jan 11, 2009)

Count me in I'd love to see the workshop.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

M.J said:


> Excellent stuff put me down please Kev cheers pal.
> Edit-can i bring a mate along ? Can see it being very busy and would rather fellow DW,s go before others.


of course you can


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Shall we try and add our own names, otherwise it's more work for our Kev!?:


Oops. my bad! I was nearly helpful :wall: :thumb:

I've put a link in to the "official" list/thread in place of my original post.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

I am down twice now so definately wont miss it!!
So it is on April fools day!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Dave :thumb:
forgot to ask - did the new brakes fit o.k on the Passat?..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> I am down twice now so definately wont miss it!!
> So it is on April fools day!!!!


Dom came up with the quote ,

"Detailing fools day" the title should be edited to remove date and replace with the quote , usual dom at his best .

I will give Kev heads up with start and end times for the day soon , once i have contacted other possible trader :thumb:

Small chance of a very current hypercar at KDS on this date too 

and Got a new product launch to on this day :buffer:

Or even better if a DW member was to book their car in week before they could collect it on that Meet for everyone to see , would be a bit special for all parties

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Please count me in for this!
Do you think it would be ok to bring one of my sons he's 13?
Cheers Gonz!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

more the merrier, start 'em young and all that


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Shinearama now confirmed as attending and trading on the day, make sure to bring plenty of money  :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Brakes were perfect Kev! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, no problemo :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone mind if I stick my head in & pop along ? - seems to good an op to meet some of you.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, course :thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I would love to come along to something like this, but I think this one is a bit too far from the Midlands....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

few people from your neck of the woods are coming along...


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Alan H said:


> I would love to come along to something like this, but I think this one is a bit too far from the Midlands....


Lee's going - He's a Tipton lad


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Alan H said:


> I would love to come along to something like this, but I think this one is a bit too far from the Midlands....


Yeah I wanna get down to this too, maybe if a few jump in together? My car definately isnt a car worth showing near any detailers lol.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Kaz_CC said:


> Lee's going - He's a Tipton lad


Sorry for my ignorance. Who's Lee? What's his useranme?

I've seen that Russ is going (Midlands Car Care)

And obviously you're going to attend........


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Yeah I wanna get down to this too, maybe if a few jump in together? My car definately isnt a car worth showing near any detailers lol.


Neither is mine.

More RDS that at an RDS festival.......:doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Lee @ concours car care (Kaz's hubby )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Yeah I wanna get down to this too, maybe if a few jump in together? My car definately isnt a car worth showing near any detailers lol.


don't worry about that ant, this isn't a concours show 
(if i get the new car im looking at in time, its unlikely to see a wash before this let alone a proper detail lol)


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> Lee @ concours car care (Kaz's hubby )


Understand now....

Sorry KazCC, I'm unaware of links between people.

I live in a world all on my own most of the time....lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy to have a couple in with me?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

running a taxi service now too Russ?


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Happy to have a couple in with me?


I can't commit to this at the moment anyway because I don't know my wifes shifts, but if you wouldn't mind and I can attend. Obviously silver would cross your palm for juice....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Alan H said:


> Neither is mine.
> 
> More RDS that at an RDS festival.......:doublesho


Lol naaa my car is in a right state, imagine 7months and 13,000miles, with the car full of builders and tools. Aswel as the odd dog journey too lol.



-Kev- said:


> don't worry about that ant, this isn't a concours show
> (if i get the new car im looking at in time, its unlikely to see a wash before this let alone a proper detail lol)


lol see above, it's a state. Come April time though it should get tidied up a little though lol



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Happy to have a couple in with me?


  Sound's a good offer to me there Russ if your sure? I'll double check I haven't got work, but looks like I could be on the list then


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

If there is still space I'm off work at mo on that day and no plans so this newbie would love to come and meet you all..!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hercs74 said:


> If there is still space I'm off work at mo on that day and no plans so this newbie would love to come and meet you all..!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're already on the list mate


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great thanks.. Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'M COMING!!...... Well i say that but i am now very very much in a "CATCH 22" situation!!!

The BTCC is on at Brands Hatch that same day and i have given myself to my friends already! :lol:.... I may have to swing past on the way up from here and see whats going on.... its the Perfect excuse for me to get some Gtechniq gear!!!!

Thanks Kelly!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'll add you to the list


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Put me down kev, I've not been to any Detailing days so this should be fun


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

added :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> added :thumb:


I imagine it's ok to bring a mate? My mate has caught wind and would love to come as he's just started venturing into the detailing world


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, more the merrier


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Any chance some DW merchandise get brought a long for us to buy? Id certainly buy some gear. Just a thought, so not an issue if not possible!!

Looking forward to this already :thumb:


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

I may just have to pop by, I know Lepsons very well and the 1st is the beginning of my 11 day holiday as well. Be interesting to see some of the different bits on show and how to do it properly.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kobeone said:


> Any chance some DW merchandise get brought a long for us to buy? Id certainly buy some gear. Just a thought, so not an issue if not possible!!
> 
> Looking forward to this already :thumb:


not sure, i will certainly ask though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Please put me down as I'd love to see the kds workshop


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

so where is the list then Kev ?
Who is going ?
Don't get me wrong but I still think this is 
April Fool's Day

:lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

How easy is it to get to KDS from Eurostar train station or Heathrow Airport ?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

AcN said:


> How easy is it to get to KDS from Eurostar train station or Heathrow Airport ?


Paris to london or ebbsfleet(dartford) is £69 and 2hours 15mins , and then you have asford international too , ebbsfleet and ashford are in kent either side of gillingham .

There will be plenty of guys driving past ebbsfleet on route to KDS for the day , and also someone will be coming from Ashford :thumb:

Or its another train journey to KDS as we are right outside main line train station from Victoria .

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

and a map from my website showing how close we are to train station , in fact we could wave to you as you go past on route to ebbsfleet or london 

so very close and easy really .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> Paris to london or ebbsfleet(dartford) is £69 and 2hours 15mins , and then you have asford international too , ebbsfleet and ashford are in kent either side of gillingham .
> 
> There will be plenty of guys driving past ebbsfleet on route to KDS for the day , and also someone will be coming from Ashford :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Kelly !

I'll try to make it then (gotta fill my pockets with some ££ as [email protected] will come... damn him  ) !

And I'm waiting for your next wetsanding course :buffer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

start / finish times (approx) and map to KDS now added in OP


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Come on Kelly....give us a hint at the Hypercar that "might" be there!! Please let it be a Veyron :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i know, im sworn to secracy though


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Gutted I'm working untill midday  
Would it be ok to pop down later in the afternoon to purchase products? don't want to take intrude?!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can't see why not :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok mate thank you  Hopefully I can make it, will there be any discounts ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not sure on that tbh, obviously no p&p so thats a wee bit off already


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> i know, im sworn to secracy though


... not even a hint?? lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm bringing the missus for a dirty weekend. Not told her exactly why were going to Gillingham. So I may be on my tod on the day. There's shopping for her I suppose.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kobeone said:


> ... not even a hint?? lol


nope


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> Dom came up with the quote ,
> 
> "Detailing fools day" the title should be edited to remove date and replace with the quote , usual dom at his best .
> 
> ...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers chap, re, charity detail, maybe email Kelly as he's not on here too often


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Guys,

I am really impressed with the interest so far and also all the ideas, keep them coming, I will do my best to make it a great day too.

Very busy at present, got a lot of media this year and filming started today (very quick thread soon) got a back log of work to deal with too, but still after the interest from the members so far, i rang and spoke to one of the trade stands tonight for around an hour, going to put it past the other 2 trades, an idea of a show and shine prize for best turned out cars.

It won't be the standard type as we can't adjust the weather to suit.

Thinking of different classes/categories/areas to judge , so multiple winners with one grand prize too . more to come on this .

Just an idea at present but between the 4 companys we will come up with something :thumb:

A momento for the day is great too .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds good to me Kelly :thumb:
(prizes shared between the business owner and the person taking attendee names?  )


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Add me to the list, with a possible +1. 

Will be there.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds awesome Kelly!!

Sorry, erm, Kev. I can no longer help you now... this would obviously affect my own chances 




I Joke. :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

All of us turn up at the unit....

Kelly 'your gonna need a bigger boat'

:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Right ok so kev has twisted my arm and me and kap are travelling down for the weekend. Be there Saturday so if anyone is up for a dw meal or drinks locally post up here, would be great to have a meet before the meet if you know what I mean :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

did'nt take much effort though did it Matt 
by train i assume?..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> did'nt take much effort though did it Matt
> by train i assume?..


That's the plan currently kev. Arrive at a reasonable time Saturday ready for some sh!ts and giggles with any luck :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

shame im tee-total lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> shame im tee-total lol


That's cool, saves on taxis 

But it would be awesome Either way :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meet for mcdonalds brekkie on sunday if you want? im sure Kelly mentioned theres one near-by.. saturday will be the 'hurry up and clean car day' (lucky its fallen on my saturday off work lol)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cheers chap, re, charity detail, maybe email Kelly as he's not on here too often


Your welcome Kev:thumb: Im sure Kelly will see it or someone will mention it to him. I dont want to put him on the spot as its for charity mate. And most of all i dont want him to feel like he has to do it if you know what i mean:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Were heading down saturday and stopping over till monday afternoon. So we'll be up for a few drinks.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> *meet for mcdonalds brekkie on sunday if you want?* im sure Kelly mentioned theres one near-by.. *saturday will be the 'hurry up and clean car day' *(lucky its fallen on my saturday off work lol)


*McD's Breakfast* - quality :thumb:

*Saturday* - tell me about it... gotta get a whole weekend off of standard "duties". :doublesho


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Kev If you can get* Wilco and Jace* to go im sure 99% of DW will turn up especially if they bring there lady friends


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> meet for mcdonalds brekkie on sunday if you want? im sure Kelly mentioned theres one near-by.. saturday will be the 'hurry up and clean car day' (lucky its fallen on my saturday off work lol)


You don't drink but you eat mcdonalds breakfasts? That's fcuked up :lol:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there room for one more to come?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

of course Jem, will add you to the list in the other thread 

will be updating the OP of both threads with more info shortly


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> You don't drink but you eat mcdonalds breakfasts? That's fcuked up :lol:


not very often tbh, only when the mood takes


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be up for some Mc Donalds breakfast before as well if your up for it Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, we'll arrange a time nearer the date of the meet 
pick the civic up a week today


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

more info added to the OP, take a read guys :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have edited the OP a wee bit guys, in referance to amount of space available. please take a look


----------



## amd643000 (Apr 11, 2011)

put me down + 1.

Cheers


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> of course Jem, will add you to the list in the other thread


Sadly I won't be able to make it as I have to take my other half to see McFly in Lincoln that day:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats cool, thanks for letting me know


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

my uni house is just up the road from here so I'll probablly pop up if thats alright guys


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I would love to come along - hope the weather nice as I will bring my Mercedes CL63 AMG.

Put me name down!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

both added :thumb:


----------



## mrlesa110 (Jun 25, 2011)

hi guys any body got some chemical guys they want to swop on sunday i have auto glym meguires auto smart leather feed 3m glass spray 3m performance finish 3m tyre restore 3m shampoo 3m leather conditioner muckoff shampoo muckoff armorall leather care armorall gloss protect. mrlesa110.


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

Kev can u just turn up as I might be working the Saturday nite and would just like to check if it ok to turn up at any time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you can indeed, but its best to get there as early as you can (offical start time is 10am) so as not to miss anything


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm up for this, suppose I should have said so a bit sooner :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> I'm up for this, suppose I should have said so a bit sooner :thumb:


Lock up your cars boys, we have a festooligan in our midst :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

another one?! breeding like rabbits! :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll be the handsome fooker there


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Lock up your cars boys, we have a festooligan in our midst :wave:


Well we can't subject everyone to Flexual harassment now can we.....:lol:

Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Quite looking forward to this now - :thumb: - Think it's gonna be an awesome day - mind you with all these minty cars going I won't have time to wash mine so I'll park in the corner far away :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Quite looking forward to this now - :thumb: - Think it's gonna be an awesome day - mind you with all these minty cars going I won't have time to wash mine so I'll park in the corner far away :lol:


I know the feeling, I'll park next to you then Bouncer:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Shall we have a 'dirtest car' competition :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Whats the numbers looking like now? and DW'ers and piston headers? Hope there's not going to be a rumble. :lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Shall we have a 'dirtest car' competition :lol:


If that was on I'd be waiting at the entrance to the estate selling muddy water for £5 a bottle, or did they make that illegal yet? :lol:

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it  The new place I'm in has never opened up on weekends before I got there, never made profit either. Each weekend I keep opening, I get a new record take, so no chance of skipping it just yet.

Make it a good'n


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

alxg said:


> I know the feeling, I'll park next to you then Bouncer:thumb:


Me three! My poor little car is in the same sorry state that Jay saw it in last time


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

adlem said:


> Me three! My poor little car is in the same sorry state that Jay saw it in last time


What ya talking about - it was mint :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> What ya talking about - it was mint :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

But it's still in 2 different shades, flaky bits and dodgy wheels


----------

